# Keine Verbindung nach draußen mit Applet



## InstantPalace (12. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

gleich mal als info: ich kenn mich mit java nicht so gut aus.. also bitte ned mti fremdwörtern bomberdieren.

So, meine problemschilderung:
Ich habe ein Javaapplet mit dem man in einem 2D-Chat chatten kann. Dieses Applet muss bilder laden.
so, normalerweise ist es so das diese bilder auf dem gleichn server liegen wie das applet selbst. ich muss diese aber auf einen anderen server tun (geschwindigkeit usw)... 

soweit so gut.. nur dem applet kann ich ned sagen das die bilder wo anders liegen. der versucht sie weiterhin schön aus /palace/media (Das verzeichnis auf lokalen server wo die hintergrundbilder liegen) zu laden.. 

"ok" hab ich mir gedacht.. da hab ich einfach kurzerhand den apache umkonfiguriert das das lokale verzeichnis /palace/media auf den richtigen anderen externen server zeigt (zeigt jetzt auf http://media.yourlounge.de/media ).

nur das problem ist, das applet mag das garnicht. jetzt versucht das applet zwar die dateien vom richtigen server zu ziehen, aber leider bekomme ich immer die fehlermeldung das es keine berechtigung hätte (siehe Zitat).

leider hab ich keine sourcen von diesem applet nur das fertig kompilierte.. deswegen, meine frage: "Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dem Applet die Verbindung zu erlauben?"

Ich hoffe hier wird mir geholfen  
Euer InstantPalace



> java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission media.yourlounge.de:80 connect,resolve)
> at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> ...


----------



## Beni (12. Feb 2006)

Suche nach "Applet signieren".


----------



## Roar (12. Feb 2006)

kannst du das applet nicht auch auf den anderen server legen? da brauchst du nnr die applet dateien rpberzukopieren und den html code für das applet zu ändern.


----------



## Guest (12. Feb 2006)

also das mit dem signieren hat funktioniert.. aber leider nimmt das applet jetzt doch nicht die hintergrundbilder vom anderen server *schade..

nein es ist leider nicht möglich das applet auf den anderen server zu legen, da das applet immer auf den server zu verbinden sucht auf dem das applet liegt.. und man kann leider ned einen host angeben.


----------

